# Hwy 83 Monument - Elizabeth



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm looking at a ride that would take me along Hwy 83 from near Monument, north to Elizabeth and then into Castle Rock. I've driven that route in my car a number of times but never with a mind towards cycling it. 

Is this a wise choice of routes? Something better/safer through that area?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I personally would never ride that route. I think a cyclist was recently killed on or near that stretch. Have you thought about coming up the west side of I-25 through Palmer Lake and Larkspur? Much less traffic and a commonly used route for TT's and Elephant Rock rides.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Mootsie said:


> I personally would never ride that route. I think a cyclist was recently killed on or near that stretch. Have you thought about coming up the west side of I-25 through Palmer Lake and Larkspur? Much less traffic and a commonly used route for TT's and Elephant Rock rides.


The route starts in Sedalia, south on 105 through Palmer Lake into Monument, then across I-25 to 83, north to Elizabeth west to Castlerock, Wolfensburger Rd back to 105 and back to Sedalia. About 75 miles.

I was thinking that 83 might be iffy. I know some of the roads to either side of 83 are paved, but not sure of a paved route other than 83


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Actually the route you mention is a good portion of the Elphant Rock 62 mile course but in reverse. Not much of a bike lane on any of the roads you mention and some sections are heavily traveled. Use extreme caution. I'm assuming you would take Lake Gulch Rd. from 83 into CR and Plum Creek over to Wolfensberger. I'm comfortable but cautious riding Tomah/Wolfensberger/105 or Lake Gulch out to 83 and back but I don't ride on 83. I also use the east side frontage rd., not the west side of I25 other than coming off Tomah and heading south and over I25 to the east side.

That's just me and your comfort level may be much different.


----------

